# steelhead, lures & night time



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

i plan on fishing one or two nights this week in my marina. the occasional steelhead will wander down there this time of year. in the past, i'd go there in the morning and i'd throw a minnow under a bobber to see what happens. i wasnt actualy targeting steels but i hit one. so this time i wanna TRY and get a steelhead. 

but, i'm gonna be there at night. i wont have access to minnows. so...my question is two parts....

a) do steels come out & play at night?

2) are there lures i should look for?


complete newbie at this - thx.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

yes to your first question, use spoons, jig and waxxy, roostertails, good luck


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

Marinas at night you cant go wrong with glow in the dark ko wobblers and little cleos.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I agree with tree frog, glow k/o's or cleo's. Have caught plenty of steel in the early morning hours before light on glow cleo's up in new york, but I have to admit, i've NEVER had a hit on one in ohio. Can't tell you why, I've tried countless times but never even had a bump here. Hopefully you'll do better. Let me know how you do.
TRIPLE-J


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I've never caught one on a spoon at night. But I catch a lot on jig and maggots at night.


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

thx fellas!

i'll let ya know - i hope to hit it btwn now & the weekend. gotta love a 4 day weekend!


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

dont overlook a hot n tot or similar crank.


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

i got one!










we dropped minnows under bobbers and landed this beast last night - 30 inches. it hit right when the sun was going down. i'd like to call this my official first steelhead (technically it's my second, because i accidently caught a much smaller one when i was about 14 - i just didnt know what it was  ) 
here's the kicker, i caught it on my son's $4 Spiderman zebco rod. go figure.

btw, how do some of you guys catch these alone?! if my bro wasnt there for the assist with the net.....well, there's just no way.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

We just beach them...
Ever single spot I fish there is no need for a net. 

Excellent fish Btw...


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah, i forget a lot of you are fishing in streams, etc. this was off docks and the water was a couple three feet below....it's a team effort at that point.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow that is a nice fish. a 30 incher is a big fish.


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

i was wondering that too....seen plenty of pics... how big do these things get?!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

nice job.great fish and great story ... now ur hooked!


Frank


----------

